# Lubrication that can handle high heat??



## Peter Herrmann (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a Kent Tile Fire Stove that has an air flow lever in the front of the stove. The lever gets stuck when trying to move it to open the air flow, and I have to give it a really good wack every time I want to open it.

I've tried spraying WD-40 on it, but after it gets hot, it all burns off, and the lever get's stuck again. Is there lubrication that can handle the high heat wood stoves generate?

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 20, 2013)

First I would look into why its getting stuck.  Something along the lines of corrosion or a warped part that can be repaired.  Beyond that, look for a heavy duty silicone, good to about 400-450°F.  I think WD-40 is about half that.  Another option is Break Free CLP, a gun lubricant, good to about 400.  Just make sure whatever you use the problem isnt compounded by attracting more debris.


----------



## mellow (Nov 20, 2013)

I am still trying to find a good graphite lube for my door,  next one I was going to try was this:   http://www.amazon.com/HyHeet-Graphite-Grease-14-5oz-cartridge/dp/B004DPD622


----------



## Peter Herrmann (Nov 20, 2013)

EJL923 said:


> First I would look into why its getting stuck.  Something along the lines of corrosion or a warped part that can be repaired.  Beyond that, look for a heavy duty silicone, good to about 400-450°F.  I think WD-40 is about half that.  Another option is Break Free CLP, a gun lubricant, good to about 400.  Just make sure whatever you use the problem isnt compounded by attracting more debris.




Great, thanks, I will try them. Well I don't think it's warped, because when I spray WD-40 on it, it works fine. It just burns off right away. Thanks again..


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2013)

mellow said:


> I am still trying to find a good graphite lube for my door,  next one I was going to try was this:   http://www.amazon.com/HyHeet-Graphite-Grease-14-5oz-cartridge/dp/B004DPD622


Graphite lube is usually in the automotive section. It is used to lubricate door key locks.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 20, 2013)

I used this to lubricate the damper rod and door hinges on my stove

http://www.amazon.com/CRC-Graphite-...8&qid=1384967143&sr=8-1&keywords=crc+graphite


----------



## mellow (Nov 20, 2013)

I was going to try the Hyheat due to it working up to 1000,  that is the highest temp one I have found so far.  Tried others and they only work for a day or two.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 20, 2013)

I use gear oil. 90 weight is what I have. I tried various high temp greases but they always turned into a chalk and went away. The gear lube seeps into cracks and seems to cure into a film.

Yes, it will stink at first when it gets hot.


----------



## Peter Herrmann (Nov 20, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I use gear oil. 90 weight is what I have. I tried various high temp greases but they always turned into a chalk and went away. The gear lube seeps into cracks and seems to cure into a film.
> 
> Yes, it will stink at first when it gets hot.



I'm gonna give this a shot, see if it holds. I really need a spray, can't get in there to apply any other way:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321069133979


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh, ugh...burnt gear fluid.  If it smells like it does coming out of a rear diff, I wouldn't try that.  Blech.

DH just used some (automotive brake) caliper lube on our door pins over the weekend.  So far so good.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2013)

Graphite powder.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Nov 22, 2013)

I've used Permatex anti-seize lube on the door handle of my Osburn 2200 to eliminate the squeak.....it's holding up just fine.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 22, 2013)

Never sieze is my standard high temp lube and if that doesn't work powdered graphite.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I used a spray by dupont that has teflon in it on my door hinges and was amazed at how well it worked. They sell it at Lowes.


----------

